# The Fish Bait Launcher



## Catfishman (Mar 22, 2008)

Now this is interesting! This guy is about ready to market a bait launcher for handicapped surf fishermen. I have added the link:

http://hamptonroads.com/node/309411


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah they have a 800 buck launcher called Far Out Fishin but I can cast 500 ft. Not very many people will have any use for those things.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Catfishman said:


> Now this is interesting! This guy is about ready to market a bait launcher for handicapped surf fishermen. I have added the link:
> 
> http://hamptonroads.com/node/309411


Not to knock the guy...I think it's great...BUT...

1. I think I've seen this before.

2. If he can't get that titanium wet, what does that say about our guides and reels with "corrosion proof" titanium?

3. $400??? I'll bet our man *Sandflea* could sell his for half that, and keep in mind, *he risked his life for it!!!*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know anything in Va. that launches a projectile is deamed a weapon and I am pretty sure that down in Hatteras can can't do anything like that from the beach *maybe it's inside the Park Service* It might scare the Plovers


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

You can always drill a hole in a golf ball - pass your line thru...tie off and tee off


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Shooter said:


> I know anything in Va. that launches a projectile is deamed a weapon and I am pretty sure that down in Hatteras can can't do anything like that from the beach *maybe it's inside the Park Service* It might scare the Plovers


LMAO...I got your point about VA laws, and they are on the books...don't tell PETA or we won't be able to cast anymore...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i think Nick from breakaway recently backcasted in a wheelchair..

pretty darn amazing, and inspiring for the wheel chair users.

now... we need to find them fat donut wheels for their chairs to float through the sand with ease. and all is good. xD

since some wheel chair users are very strong in the arms and chest. im pretty sure they can cast further then me. no joke. that was a serious statement.



seagrit said:


> You can always drill a hole in a golf ball - pass your line thru...tie off and tee off


golfballs.. swim better then your best swimming lure. it swims left and right. and dives and pops.
trust me, im dead serious. i practice distance with golfballs instead or sinkers on the beach.
i see how it swims when it gets close enough
if i put a dressed siwash in the back of the ball. i think it can catch fish.
maybe use red paint, paint some red eyes and a red gill.

ill think ill make a golfball lure next week for everyones enjoyment.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Saw a guy on the Gulf Coast use his pickup bed ladder rack, a 5-gallon bucket, six bungee cords, an electric winch and a quick-release clip to launch 1/2 lb shark baits 500+ feet one night. But I like this whole compressed air thing, except for the PVC pod that has to be attached to the line.

Evan


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Shooter said:


> I know anything in Va. that launches a projectile is deamed a weapon and I am pretty sure that down in Hatteras can can't do anything like that from the beach *maybe it's inside the Park Service* It might scare the Plovers


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------

